# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  sql server does not exist or access denied connectionOpen(connect())

## EstherAde

I am trying to link SQL SE 2000 (Local server at head office) to MSDE 2000 (remote server).  After creating the server group in local server, I try to register SQL server Computers (MSDE 2000) to place in it.

But I received this error message.  


"SQL server registration failed because of the connect failure displayed below.  Do you wish to Register anyway

SQL Server does not exist or access denied connectionOpen(Connect()).'"

I checked the setup for client and server utilities.

Client Utility is TCP/IP
Server Utility is Named pipe

Please, help me.  I don't know what went wrong here.

----------


## rmiao

Try use named pipes in client network utility to talk to remote server. Ensure sql service is running and you used correct is/pwd.

----------


## EstherAde

I have changed the Network Utility to Named pipes.  But is still not registered. I still got the same error message.

----------


## skhanal

Enable TCP/IP on both sides.
Can you ping the MSDE box from your SQL Server?
Are you using DHCP to get IP dynamically in your MSDE box?. If yes, use fixed IP.

----------


## rmiao

Is sql service running on remote server? Which authentication used to register the server? Is your windows account a valid sql login on that server? Did you use correct sql login and password if use sql authentication?

----------


## madhuras

Hi,
I am getting the above error when I try to connect to a remote sql server. 
I have tried to connect using Named Pipes. However, that did not solve the issue. 
I have verified the username, password.....and they are correct. 
I have also re-installed my sql server, even that did not solve the issue. 
I could connect a couple of weeks back...this error started popping only a couple of weeks ago. I have not installed any new software, firewalls etc on my machine since then, neither have I installed any new service packs.
Can anyone help me out here please !!!!

----------


## rmiao

Can you ping remote sql server? What kind of network connection? Any firewall between sql server and your machine on the network?

----------


## madhuras

Hi rmiao,

Thank you so much for the prompt reply. 

--> Can you ping remote sql server?
No, I cannot ping the remote sql server. However, I know that ping is disabled on the server, that is why I cannot ping it. 

--> What kind of network connection?
Actually, I first get on to the remote network using VPN, and then I tyr and connect to the sql server.

-->Any firewall between sql server and your machine on the network?
Well....I dont have any firewall on my machine. But I guess there has to some at my ISP's.

Heres something more, in case that will help you - 
My OS - Windows 2K
SQL Server version - 2K
Sp - 4

Waiting for your reply

Thanks,
Madhura

----------


## rmiao

Then how do you know if sql server is running? Tried connect to it with ip address?

----------


## Aussie_JReid

This may be way out in left field but maybe enabling ping for the sake of your investigation may help establish the fact that you can actually see the machine.

Now if the sql client network util only has TCPIP and the server only has named pipes then I fail to see how that is going to work. You can add TCPIP to the server.

Further I believe that named pipes requires that your connection request must first log onto the server before it can log onto SQL server. Thus if you are using named pipes then you may want to confirm that you can connect to a share that is set up on the SQL server (if you can connect to a share then you should be able to connect to the SQL server).

TCPIP does not require that you must first must first log onto the server so it would seem that adding TCPIP to the server is a cleaner way to test your issue rather than changing the client to named pipes. Well, thats the theory anyway.

Also make sure that when using TCPIP that the both client and server are set to same port number (change the client port to the server port).

Further, you should also look at the current SQL Server log and determine what SQL Server is actually listening on. It will tell you what netlibs are being used and what port is open. Be aware that the server network util settings can be changed but the settings dont come into effect until after a restart of the SQL service - thus you need to know the current settings thus the reference to the SQL log. Be on the lookout for reported errors such as failed to bind to port.

----------

